# Fascinating video showing memory chip production



## Ocean (Jan 18, 2011)

Good watching, saw gold thread and application.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvf29R7nXlM


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 18, 2011)

That is an awesome video,I love the HUGE spool of solid gold wire.I wonder if they throw the scraps out?!?!?!?!? :mrgreen: 
Just kidding of course..thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## joem (Jan 18, 2011)

I've learned today's new thing.
I am now going after all those low end memory (flash) sticks
sitting in peoples desks


----------



## Claudie (Jan 18, 2011)

Interesting video, thanks for posting it.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the video, good watching indeed! 8)


----------



## qst42know (Jan 18, 2011)

I had no idea there were so many Chinese in Utah. I suspect someone is telling fairy tales as to where in the world these are made.


----------



## Ocean (Jan 18, 2011)

Watch it again and this time with the sound on.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 18, 2011)

They say that finishing is made in factory in china. American factory is producing wafers and initial manufacturing of chips, rest is outsourced.


----------



## rasanders22 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice video. I work in this industry. I dont make memory chips though. I make processors. I used to work in the FAB but now I work under it. Its so much nicer not having to get dressed up in the bunny suit. We use the same orange boxes to transfer the wafers around as in the video. They are called FOUPs, or front openinig unified pod. 

As far as outsourcing, actual manufacturing of the chips takes about 1/4 of the people it takes for assembly. Thats why so many comapnies have assembly done in China and other countries where labor is cheaper.


----------

